# Club Wyndham Ovation program



## Trevina (Mar 9, 2016)

I recently received an email from Club Wyndham informing me of a new deed back program to return my timeshare property to wyndham.
"No fees, no penalty, and no money exchange" they said on my VM when they responded to my request for more information.
Before I call them back, I hope to know more from anyone who has looked into this program.

Look forward to your replies


----------



## Ty1on (Mar 9, 2016)

Trevina said:


> I recently received an email from Club Wyndham informing me of a new deed back program to return my timeshare property to wyndham.
> "No fees, no penalty, and no money exchange" they said on my VM when they responded to my request for more information.
> Before I call them back, I hope to know more from anyone who has looked into this program.
> 
> Look forward to your replies



There is a very long thread here I'm too lazy to search.  The program is legit.....no fees, no penalty, no money exchange, as long as your contracts are at a resort they will take, which seems to b many of them.


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 9, 2016)

Trevina said:


> I recently received an email from Club Wyndham informing me of a new deed back program to return my timeshare property to wyndham.
> "No fees, no penalty, and no money exchange" they said on my VM when they responded to my request for more information.
> Before I call them back, I hope to know more from anyone who has looked into this program.
> 
> Look forward to your replies


I did it. No hassle. No cost.  Wyndham wants papers back to them within two weeks, or offer is void.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 10, 2016)

search not needed, its a sticky in the wyndham forum

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237533


----------



## thanks2him (Mar 12, 2016)

raygo123 said:


> I did it. No hassle. No cost.  Wyndham wants papers back to them within two weeks, or offer is void.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Can you tell me how long it took?


----------



## raygo123 (Mar 12, 2016)

Like I said less than two weeks.  Within a month, I was notified by mail, by Wyndham that my contract had been cancelled.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## massvacationer (Mar 12, 2016)

yup

it's for real.  takes approx a month.  call them.  they'll send you a contract that you need to sign, get notarized, and return.  you have to return it  in a timely manner.

I believe that , if you bought retail, you may get a couple of years of free use of the points before they go poof (disappear from your account).  If you bought resale, they just go poof.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 12, 2016)

Not a question about the TUG BBS.  Moving to the Wyndham forum.


----------



## senorak (Mar 20, 2016)

We just did this last month, (Feb.) with our Shawnee River Village II timeshare.  Previous posters are correct----from the first phone call to Wyndham Ovation, (asking about the program and if our TS was eligible), to them sending us the packet to be signed & notarized, returning packet to Wyndham, and our notification that we no longer own the timeshare----it took about a month.  

As an aside....we bought our TS resale from a co-worker of my mom's back in the late 90's.  Only fees we've been paying since the purchase have been the MF.  It was great for us when the kids were young, (only an hour & half drive from our house), but only used it to trade w/ RCI the past few years.  It certainly served us well, but with dwindling trade value, we just decided it was time to unload it.  Very easy w/ the Ovation program....no cost on our part & it was done quickly.  Just got the notice we no longer own the week right as our MF letter was arriving. 

Deb


----------

